# Another Political Thread



## orangesunshine

well kids it's almost time to vote again---there are many marijuana measures on our ballots---i live in CA and am still unsure how i will be voting on legalization---we have medical and it seems to be working just fine for me just the way it is now---for a number of reasons i have my doubts about full blown legalization benefitting me in any way shape or form---please chime in with your thoughts on the marijuana topics on your ballots and please don't get my thread closed by getting into bashing the candidates---thank you all in advance for respecting our forum rules about politics!


----------



## yarddog

well, another election year in good ole Georgia. i be squinting but i dont see anything about legal weed down here. all i know is, i smoked weed in jail once!


----------



## Grower13

I'd just be happy for the felony charges to be done away with where I live....... btw once this thread gets 3 or 4 pages in....... all bets are off as to where it goes.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im hoping Texas gets their freaking act together,,,but i aint holding my Breath .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Is the law flawed in some way?  If the law is written poorly and others will be harmed by passing recreational, then vote your conscience.  But, surely you are not against recreational cannabis just because it will not benefit YOU personally, are you?  IMHO, you need to look at whether it will benefit the state, the country and the people as a whole.  

Getting a medical card can be expensive and time consuming and not everyone will qualify.  I personally believe that every person should have the right to choose for themselves...whether it personally benefits me or not.  I am very glad that Oregon has recreational cannabis.


----------



## Grower13

If it passes I think it will be the straw that breaks the back for states trying to pin felonies for doing what close to half the population does legally........... and the fact way more than 50% of total population is in agreement of total legalization........ it's just a matter of time before we will all be free to use........ or the federal govt shutting it all down...... and states will bow to them........ can't risk the shutdown of the IV of money they're receiving from the federal govt....... the freedom to act as a state only goes so far.


----------



## yarddog

sadly this is true.^^^


----------



## umbra

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Is the law flawed in some way?  If the law is written poorly and others will be harmed by passing recreational, then vote your conscience.  But, surely you are not against recreational cannabis just because it will not benefit YOU personally, are you?  IMHO, you need to look at whether it will benefit the state, the country and the people as a whole.
> 
> Getting a medical card can be expensive and time consuming and not everyone will qualify.  I personally believe that every person should have the right to choose for themselves...whether it personally benefits me or not.  I am very glad that Oregon has recreational cannabis.


California had legalization on the ballot previously and it failed. Ohio had legalization on the ballot and failed, even though both states had over 50% of the people to agree on it. It all had to do with how it was written and who would benefit from it. NJ has the worst mmj laws anywhere hands down. While Corsine wrote the law, Christie changed every aspect before it became law. And I wouldn't smoke the swag they pass as medicine...ever!


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> California had legalization on the ballot previously and it failed. Ohio had legalization on the ballot and failed, even though both states had over 50% of the people to agree on it. It all had to do with how it was written and who would benefit from it. NJ has the worst mmj laws anywhere hands down. While Corsine wrote the law, Christie changed every aspect before it became law. And I wouldn't smoke the swag they pass as medicine...ever!




Where does Christie get his anti mj beliefs from?...........I believe he is a lost cause for anything on mj......... gotta be something/somebody buttering his bread with his doings against mj.


----------



## umbra

His background is NJ Attorney General. He comes from a law enforcement background where the NJ State Police still assault people over a broken tail light if they have the wrong skin color. The #1 issue that NJSP feel they need to address is the steroid abuse from the troopers. 32% of active troopers tested positive to steroids in 2010.


----------



## WeedHopper

I cant stand that fat basterd Christie.


----------



## orangesunshine

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Is the law flawed in some way?  If the law is written poorly and others will be harmed by passing recreational, then vote your conscience.  But, surely you are not against recreational cannabis just because it will not benefit YOU personally, are you?  IMHO, you need to look at whether it will benefit the state, the country and the people as a whole.
> 
> Getting a medical card can be expensive and time consuming and not everyone will qualify.  I personally believe that every person should have the right to choose for themselves...whether it personally benefits me or not.  I am very glad that Oregon has recreational cannabis.



point well taken---reality is this---cops don't give tickets for people carrying personal or in line with their recommendation unless you are a complete sheithead---they might get a misdemeanor ticket and weed confiscated (if it's topshelf)---still can't smoke it in public---still illegal and far more problems smoking a doobie in a federal park---there has NEVER been a shortage of weed in CA---EVER---medical or otherwise---each county and city has there own ordinances---commercial growing in my county has been grandfathered in to the medical providers---this legislation only delays the inevitable influx of out of state transplants with big $$ taking over the marketplace by flooding it with blackbox growing---generations of families and entire towns will become non existent ghost towns---right now guideline for a standard doctor rec is 100 sq ft---and 6 pounds dry---this new legislation also reduces personal grows to 6 plants---give me a minute and i will give you a few more reasons where the legislation falls short


----------



## orangesunshine

WeedHopper said:


> I cant stand that fat basterd Christie.



i like to use guliani as a punching bag


----------



## umbra

orangesunshine said:


> point well taken---reality is this---cops don't give tickets for people carrying personal or in line with their recommendation unless you are a complete sheithead---they might get a misdemeanor ticket and weed confiscated (if it's topshelf)---still can't smoke it in public---still illegal and far more problems smoking a doobie in a federal park---there has NEVER been a shortage of weed in CA---EVER---medical or otherwise---each county and city has there own ordinances---commercial growing in my county has been grandfathered in to the medical providers---this legislation only delays the inevitable influx of out of state transplants with big $$ taking over the marketplace by flooding it with blackbox growing---generations of families and entire towns will become non existent ghost towns---right now guideline for a standard doctor rec is 100 sq ft---and 6 pounds dry---this new legislation also reduces personal grows to 6 plants---give me a minute and i will give you a few more reasons where the legislation falls short


I totally agree. The licenses issued in Calaveras County did include a 100 sqft 
canopy license. This is for the current medical growers. NCH is 1 of the people arguing with the state to keep it at 100 sqft of canopy. If recreational cannabis passes, it will likely use a similar format. I don't think that is what will kill the small farmer, it will be price. Larger scale grows are able to reduce costs that a smaller farmer simply won't be able to compete.


----------



## Keef

Umbra I remember when U said California would supply the rest of the states and the world with cannabis !--- I see a problem that may cripple that plan somewhat !-- Seems most states with mmj are stipulating that it must be grown in that state !-- They are never gonna let California get all that tax money !-- Texas got that mmj law that helps no one !-- U can use RSO in a very limited diagnosis and the doctor must write a prescription and it is against the law for the doc to write such a script !-- There's  talk they may try to  amend the law the session after the first of the year and extend the list of diagnosis and remove the prescription language !-- Gov. Abbot --Says it will never be legal on his watch !-- They even passed a bill so that a municipality could decide whether to allow Po-Po to have the option of writing a ticket for less than an ounce !-- No municipality that I know of has allowed that !-- Just give me a little wiggle room !-- They won't let me play without paying ? Then hello grey area !-- I would perfer to be legal and pay taxes !- Chances are they will do just that-- and I'll be fine !-- I would pay taxes on it too if they let me be legal !


----------



## Keef

There's  a young man down here gets much respect from me !-- The president of the local NORML  chapter ! -- Gathered the required signatures and presented his arguments to the city council !-- He had to know they wouldn't listen !-- I am afraid to even stop by his office and tell him Thank You !-- I've thought about going to one of thier monthly meetings but I'm chicken sheet !-- This bothers me !-- There is a man out there willing to take the fight to the local government while  I hide !-- This doesn't sit well with me !--What can I do ?


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> There's a young man down here gets much respect from me !-- The president of the local NORML chapter ! -- Gathered the required signatures and presented his arguments to the city council !-- He had to know they wouldn't listen !-- I am afraid to even stop by his office and tell him Thank You !-- I've thought about going to one of thier monthly meetings but I'm chicken sheet !-- This bothers me !-- There is a man out there willing to take the fight to the local government while I hide !-- This doesn't sit well with me !--What can I do ?


 

I think you should get credit for growing your own....... that risk should count for something......... it'd take some real kahunas to grow and run the local norml shop.


----------



## Keef

Thanks G13 -- It frustrates me !-- U know I got no problem with a good fight but how do I fight this ?-- I had to do something so I had a letter sent to him from out of state expressing my thanks !-- Told him  about MP and the O.F.C. !-- He can't know who I am but he knows I'm in his town and how much I appreciate his work !-- D.D. thought it was too risky but I did it anyway !--


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Umbre and Orange--that is the kind of thing I was talking about.  The Ohio law was horribly flawed and if I had lived there, I also would have voted against it.

Keef, in Texas, I don't think they are even allowing something like RSO.  I believe that they have only approved CBDs for children with seizures, haven't they?  LOL--still more than Idaho did. 

It will be interesting to see what happens after the election--we have a bunch of states with mmj and recreational on the ballot.  The feds are going to have to do something as more and more states legalize.  I sure would like to see the DEA not make it own rules as a starter.

Not to get into political talk, but Christy and Guiliani seem to have lost their minds.  Christy as an AG would be the worst thing possible.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep you are correct THG,,,freaking CBD oil with Pesticides.


----------



## Grower13

It seems the public in general is coming out more against LEO and gov't bothering peeps who are caught with MJ........ a big majority believe it is a waste of tax payer money......... this may be the best hope for lots of us not fearing our use of the "devils Weed"


----------



## Keef

It would be nice !-- The penalty for making a cannabis extract in Texas can get U up to 99 years in jail !-- I want to make extracts but I wouldn't do anything like that yet !--


----------



## orangesunshine

and another thing---on the federal level---i believe if hillary wins medical and recreational will continue with business as usual---if political name wins all bets are off and the fed will reinstate its war on drugs on the state level


----------



## Keef

Hey Sunshine !-- I agree !-- Something gotta give soon on the federal level !-- I'll be watching the results of the election and rooting for those states voting on any mj law !-- It's not my time yet !-- I can see the light at the end of the tunnel maybe !-- Probably take federal to help me anytime soon !-- I keep thinking that the price of oil bottomed out and is still low--price of oil is low --tax income for the state will also be low ! --- I keep thinking they will see the tax revenue light but they blind !--I'm not !-- All hail Nurse Larry !--


----------



## robertr

orangesunshine said:


> and another thing---on the federal level---i believe if hillary wins medical and recreational will continue with business as usual---if political name wins all bets are off and the fed will reinstate its war on drugs on the state level


 political name is on record saying he would leave the marijuana issue up to the individual states.


----------



## orangesunshine

robertr said:


> political name is on record saying he would leave the marijuana issue up to the individual states.




lmao if you believe anything that comes out of the mouth of a politician


----------



## robertr

> i believe if hillary wins medical and recreational will continue with business as usual



 Lol, then why would you believe this one.


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## orangesunshine

robertr said:


> Lol, then why would you believe this one.



LOL---it has nothing to with anything she said as a candidate---jmo of her following the current fed hands off the states policy set by obama---i'm not sure i even know what her political statement on marijuana is---just betting on my opinion she would be less likely to unleash the dea


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

The big thing is that political name has talked about Christy for his AG (granted, this was before Bridgegate).  Christy's opinion on MMJ is totally archaic.  He has stated that he would enforce federal law and bust people in states where it was legal.  It would be a giaant step backwards.

I have always been surprised though that the Republicans never jumped on the legalization bandwagon simply because of the business prospects and the tax potential.


----------



## yarddog

me too hemp, i have wondered than. these political swine don't care about us or our laws. its the dollar they care about


----------



## WeedHopper

I dont trust none of the asshats....


----------



## Kraven

Me neither WH....me neither.


----------



## Keef

I'm more excited about the state elections !-- 8 years of obstructionist politics in Congress has brought us to this point !-- Presidential candidates promise all sorts of things the won't even have the authority under the constitution to accomplish !-- Without a functioning Congress U get what we got in the last 8 years !
Maybe there will be a functioning Congress after the election !-- Maybe let a bill get as far as being debated and voted on !-- Isn't that thier job ? -- I agree with Dog , Kraven , and Weed Hopper !-- Trust politicians ? -- That's  about like getting a dog to guard your food !--- I'm just ready for Congress to do they job !-- During the last 8 years if Obama would have said let's talk about changing the status of cannabis -- They would have refused !-- I remember when the Tea Party who were willing to shut  the government down if they couldn't shut Obamacare down !-- A minority shouldn't hold America hostage like that !-- That's  not how a democracy works !-- We need a functioning government for a change !-- I might not like it but the majority rules !--


----------



## WeedHopper

These freaking morons need  TERM LIMITS.


----------



## umbra

1 term in the Senate is 6 years and it qualifies for 100% of their pay as retirement income for the rest of their life, regardless if they are ever elected again. I don't know any job where 6 years gives you a pension for life.


----------



## WeedHopper

:yeahthat:

I mean they shouldn't be able to get another 6yr term. The President can only have 2 4yr terms.


----------



## Keef

Wait !-- Hopper me and U in the wrong game !-- What U think Senator Hopper ?-- I think Senator Keef is kinda catchy !-- 6 years and we could get retirement for the rest of our life --whether we did a good job or not ? -- Why didn't someone tell me about this 30 years ago ?--- I'm sorry but I'd be willing to lie my a** off to get that gig !-- I can atone later !

If elected I  promise --( What U got to promise to get that gig ?)-- Anyway!--   I promise that !--- Only thing that would make that position sweeter would be if it came with free medical for life ! -- ( I refuse to call it a job cause I already figured out that once I got it don't matter what kind of job U do !-- I can see me and Hopper fishing at the river laughing our a**es off !-- High fiving and stuff !--


----------



## Keef

Maybe it's time for a new party ? -- A Hash Party ?


----------



## Keef

Wait ya'll got me on a roll !-- This sounds like the job for me !-- If U get kicked out early do I still get paid ?
Getting kicked out  is easy for me !--- It's harder to not  get kicked out !- So U still get paid ? -- I like getting paid !-- I could clean up !-I can still rock a 3 piece suit !-( if it is cut to fit -- Not off the rack !)-Get some Italian leather ! -Some of those movie star sunglasses -- When they ask women why they voted for me they say -- Because he just looks so dam good !-- I'm gonna have to think about this Senator  thing some more !-- Really sounds right up my alley !-- Do not tell me it comes with an expense account ? -- I would have lots and lots of expenses if it did !


----------



## robertr

Why I am a Liberal.

1) I want to feel I am an important person. I need to feel like my life means something, and since I do not believe in God, or an afterlife, I must feel important now. So I need a mission, a cause, to save the world. Raising a family, going to work to be a productive person, just does not cut it for me - it's not enough since everyone before me has done that. 

2) I need to feel superior, morally and intellectually, to the average person. Most people are just schmucks doing the daily grind only trying to make money, waste their time raising kids, or believing in a fairy tale religion. As a liberal, I can claim association with all kinds of intellectuals and pretend I am one of them. 

3) I would like to have other people pay for my well-being without making a lot of sacrifices. I would like to stay in school until I am 40 and have the government give me free education for as long as I want. That way I never have to leave my fun college town life. 

4) I like to get angry and yell at people and generally be hateful. If I was a conservative and did that, I would be branded a hateful racist, homophobe, Islamophobe, xenophobe, and every type of phobe out there. On the other hand, as a liberal, I am lauded as a social justice warrior. 

5) I want to live life with no responsibility but still have all the benefits of hard work.

6) I want to be a hedonist and pleasure myself at the expense of others. I hate religion or the concept of God since both hinder my pursuit of pleasure and my life choices guided by the fundamental principle of selfishness (me first).


----------



## Keef

I'm happy for U Robert !-- I'm sure U know what's  best for me and the rest of the country ! -- In your world am I  not allowed freedom of religion ?-- Any other constitutional rights I have to give up ? --Or Should I  just trust U ? --- How about --- U be U and I be me and when we come together to vote we agree the majority rules ? --Whether we like it or not ? --


----------



## Keef

Social Justice Warrior ? -- I like it !-- That's what I'll call myself !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Why I am a Conservative

1) I want to feel I am an important person.  Since I am a Christian and we are a christian nation, I believe that it is imperative that I push my own christian values into law and thereby save this nation from the godless heathen atheists.

2) I need to feel superior, morally and intellectually to the average person.  As a conservative, I can trash people of other ethnicities/religions because they are not like me.  Most people call this being rude, but I think of it as not being potitically correct.

3) I think that education is a privelege and not a right.  If someone wants to go to college enough, they will have no problems amassing a quarter or a million dollar debt to do it.  It does not matter that we are laggin far behind other countries in math and sciences.

4) What others call common decency and politeness, I call political correctness.  I will no longer be shackled to polite conversation.  I have the right to call women pigs, Mexicans rapists and call for the deporttion of an entire religion (it isn't christianity, so it isn't a real religion anyway).

5) I want everyone else to live just like I do, even if they are physically or mentally handicapped.  I want no one to receive any kind of  from any government entity.  I don't care about their individual circumstances.  After all, if I did it, so can they.

6) I think that my idea of god is the only one that should exist.  The christian god is the only true god and anyone who disagrees should be flogged.  In fact, we should be passing laws based on the bible.

See how silly this is....and how silly robertr's post was.  Let's stay on politics and how it affects cannabis laws.  If we start going off on tangents and slamming, we will have problems.


----------



## orangesunshine

See how silly this is....and how silly robertr's post was. Let's stay on politics and how it affects cannabis laws. If we start going off on tangents and slamming, we will have problems.


politics and cannabis laws---early polls looking like recreational will be passing in CA---6 of 1---1/2 dozen of the other---would prefer to keep it strictly medical---but that's ok---just ramp up production and thank my lucky stars i have not missed the boat---:joint4:


----------



## Keef

Robert might be best not to rile the women up !-- 
D.D. it was Robert not Umbra !-- 
I thought I was handling it  just fine but I'm just gonna go do "Social Justice Warrior" stuff and let them handle this !-- - I'd be careful cause they will chew U up and spit U out !-- U really don't want that !-- If U feel U must ? -- Knock yourself out !-- 
The states need to keep rolling over !-- The sooner they fall the sooner ya'll can rescue me from the yoke of oppression by making it national !--


----------



## WeedHopper

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Why I am a Conservative
> 
> 1) I want to feel I am an important person.  Since I am a Christian and we are a christian nation, I believe that it is imperative that I push my own christian values into law and thereby save this nation from the godless heathen atheists.
> 
> 2) I need to feel superior, morally and intellectually to the average person.  As a conservative, I can trash people of other ethnicities/religions because they are not like me.  Most people call this being rude, but I think of it as not being potitically correct.
> 
> 3) I think that education is a privelege and not a right.  If someone wants to go to college enough, they will have no problems amassing a quarter or a million dollar debt to do it.  It does not matter that we are laggin far behind other countries in math and sciences.
> 
> 4) What others call common decency and politeness, I call political correctness.  I will no longer be shackled to polite conversation.  I have the right to call women pigs, Mexicans rapists and call for the deporttion of an entire religion (it isn't christianity, so it isn't a real religion anyway).
> 
> 5) I want everyone else to live just like I do, even if they are physically or mentally handicapped.  I want no one to receive any kind of  from any government entity.  I don't care about their individual circumstances.  After all, if I did it, so can they.
> 
> 6) I think that my idea of god is the only one that should exist.  The christian god is the only true god and anyone who disagrees should be flogged.  In fact, we should be passing laws based on the bible.
> 
> See how silly this is....and how silly robertr's post was.  Let's stay on politics and how it affects cannabis laws.  If we start going off on tangents and slamming, we will have problems.



Awesome post THG,,see how easy it is....lol
By the way Robert ,,,The only Jesus i know ,,,is a painter. Lol
You guys are funny,,,shut down one thread and leave another just like it as long as we mention Weed laws. :rofl:
Okay here,,,Hillary is an lying crook,,,but wont mess with States rights for legal MJ,,,
Donald is an rich asshat prick,,,but wont mess with States rights for Legal MJ,,,now what?


----------



## robertr

Nice comeback THG.
Good thing I am an Independant.



> You guys are funny,,,shut down one thread and leave another just like it as lonv as we mention Weed laws.


 
One of Hillary's loopholes. Lol


----------



## Keef

Hopper -- Brother I want U to understand this Thang from my point of view !-- I'm an old man and it always just seemed to me that most people who smoked weed were a little left of center !-- U know we live in prohibition and U can't just going around saying what are your political leanings and do U smoke weed ? -- 
Then when this whole election mess started to my amusement I found out that some people who lean to the right smoke too !-- This is new to me !-- I expected there to be a bunch of left leaning folks growing weed !-- I'm sorry U feel frustrated ,discriminated against or whatever it is you're feeling ! -- Most elections I don't vote for someone !-- I tend to just go vote against someone !-- Who knows 4 years from now I maybe on the other side of the fence voting against someone !-- I done it before !-- This time I'm going to vote for women's and minority rights and equality !-


----------



## Keef

I need to go back and find that post where I predicted Texas would turn blue in November ! --I thought it was a bit of a stretch at the time !-  - but it's  there is black and white !-- U think there's  a chance ? -- Wouldn't that be a hoot ?


----------



## WeedHopper

I aint feeling,,,just having some fun like everybody else. Lol
And yes you are old and high. :48:


----------



## Keef

I kinda feel sorry for the Republican party in this election !-- It's true Hillary didn't beat political name fair and square !-- political name beat political name everytime he opened his mouth !-Also tore the Republican party in half without help either !-- I'm sure the BrietBart faction of the party got a different spin on it but in an election for POTUS ? -- Come on guys U can do better than Donald T.V. ! -- He's become a laughing stock !-- People who never vote are gonna show up to vote !-- Not for Hillary but against political name !-- If the man could have kept his mouth closed -- This Russian assist with the Wiki leaks gambit would have put it on the front page but No he got to say something else outrageous and over shadow it ! -- It don't matter how bad U hate Hillary U should hate the Donald even worse for handing it to her on a silver platter !--


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper ? -- Wanna get high ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> I kinda feel sorry for the Republican party in this election !-- It's true Hillary didn't beat political name fair and square !-- political name beat political name everytime he opened his mouth !-Also tore the Republican party in half without help either !-- I'm sure the BrietBart faction of the party got a different spin on it but in an election for POTUS ? -- Come on guys U can do better than Donald T.V. ! -- He's become a laughing stock !-- People who never vote are gonna show up to vote !-- Not for Hillary but against political name !-- If the man could have kept his mouth closed -- This Russian assist with the Wiki leaks gambit would have put it on the front page but No he got to say something else outrageous and over shadow it ! -- It don't matter how bad U hate Hillary U should hate the Donald even worse for handing it to her on a silver platter !--



You forgot the Weed Legalization part Keef.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> What up Hopper ? -- Wanna get high ?



To early,,,got things to do,,,not high. Lol


----------



## Kraven

Saw this, thought it fit.


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:  freaking awesome Krav...By the way,,the two fellows next door to us,,,one white,,one black,,they are gay,,and very good neighbors. I mess with them all the time,,John i always tell him he is a whiny *****. Lol,,,he just laughs and tells me to fk off. I get along with pretty much every body.  I dont care what your believes are as long as you treat me with respect. Dont care who you vote for,,as long as you dont tell me your right and im wrong. To each his own.


----------



## orangesunshine

Wh you are wrong--lmfao


----------



## Keef

Hey Sunshine !-- Hopper alright U know ? -- He a better man than me !-- I'm just looking for a reason to beat my neighbors a** !-- D.D. won't let me go pick a fight so I gotta wait for a reason to defend myself !-- He a young man and I want a piece of his daddy  too !-- Just haven't  figured out the right set of circumstances where I could justify it to the law yet !-- Try to take advantage of a cripple crazy ole vet . ? -- Good Christian people too !-- Ha ! - 
As for politics I'm a registered Heathen !--


----------



## WeedHopper

orangesunshine said:


> Wh you are wrong--lmfao



Crap,,,ya got me. 1st time i ever been wrong, ,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## orangesunshine

WeedHopper said:


> Crap,,,ya got me. 1st time i ever been wrong, ,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaa



back in 1979 i thought i was wrong but turns out i was mistaken :rofl:


----------



## Keef

What means this word "Wrong" ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Wrong =Right,,,,,yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Go Hillary, ,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaa:rofl:


----------



## orangesunshine

Tax and Fee Changes for
Medical Marijuana Patients
Upon Prop. 64 Passage

If Proposition 64 passes, effective November 9, 2016, qualified patients with a state ID card will be exempted from retail sales tax on medical cannabis. ID card prices will be capped at $100 (or $50 for MediCal recipients).

Under Prop. 64, Locals That Ban Personal Outdoor Cultivation or Cannabis Commerce Would Lose Tax Dollars Although cultivation for personal use will be legal as of November 9, 2016 if the AUMA is approved by voters, local governments will not lose any regulatory authority if they do not have an ordinance in place addressing personal cultivation before the election.


----------



## umbra

Apparently the sheriff of Calaveras County had an entirely different spin on the law. After the county issued licenses for growing cannabis within the county, the sheriff decided that trimming the legally grown cannabis was against the law and raided 1 farm where he arrested 35 trimmers and confiscated 3,000 lbs of cannabis.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I love these Sherff's that think they are such a big deal that they can make their own rules.  I have known very few sheriffs that were worth much.


----------



## Budlight

If you ask me I think he should lose his badge for wasting the taxpayers money and the money of the guy who owned the property


----------



## orangesunshine

ouch---sounds personal---no love for the sheriff here but must say when they came to investigate an odor complaint---legit medical paperwork sent them packing---still cat and mouse going on at harvest---hope that dude gets his herb back


----------



## WeedHopper

Crooks with a badge,,,whats new.


----------



## Keef

Did U know if all the states with a green vote this year passes --- 61% of America will have access to legal cannabis in one form or another !-- Ya'll got to find a way to take it national to save us in the south !-- Seems just wrong that in Colorado U can walk into a store and buy a joint !-- In Texas a single  joint sends me to jail !-- Something wrong in my world !-- They won't even let us vote on it !-- Take it national !--Please !--I need my medicine but I don't want to go to jail !


----------



## umbra

Keef, while you can buy a joint legally in CO, you can't smoke it in public, your hotel, or a bar, or a park. So what good is it?


----------



## orangesunshine

Keef said:


> Did U know if all the states with a green vote this year passes --- 61% of America will have access to legal cannabis in one form or another !-- Ya'll got to find a way to take it national to save us in the south !-- Seems just wrong that in Colorado U can walk into a store and buy a joint !-- In Texas a single  joint sends me to jail !-- Something wrong in my world !-- They won't even let us vote on it !-- Take it national !--Please !--I need my medicine but I don't want to go to jail !



Support your local chapter of Norml-Texas NORML | Texas Chapter of the National Organization for the ...
https://www.texasnorml.org/--


----------



## Keef

Sunshine -- Bak-Bak -Bak !-- That's  my chicken impression !-- Support NORML ? -I can't even stop by thier office !--- I'm a pot farmer I want to but I just can't make my feet do it !--- If it means anything when the local NORML chapter president tried to get the city council to adopt a state allowed provision to give Po-Po to have the option to give a ticket for one ounce or less instead of hauling U to jail in handcuffs !-- They would have none of it !-- I made sure he got a letter sent from out of state telling him Thank U ! -- I made sure knows about MP and the O.F.C.!-- I told him I wish I could join him in the 420 March but I was a coward !


----------



## yarddog

Not a coward keef, you are just careful.  And fearful for losing it all


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Keef said:


> Did U know if all the states with a green vote this year passes --- 61% of America will have access to legal cannabis in one form or another !-- Ya'll got to find a way to take it national to save us in the south !-- Seems just wrong that in Colorado U can walk into a store and buy a joint !-- In Texas a single  joint sends me to jail !-- Something wrong in my world !-- They won't even let us vote on it !-- Take it national !--Please !--I need my medicine but I don't want to go to jail !



There are some states that are simply so backwards (and conservvative) that they will probably never legalize MMJ.  Texas is one of those, and so is Idaho.  Idaho even tried to pass a preemptive law that said that it could never be put on the ballot.  The governor veto'd CBDs for children with seizures because "we don't know enough about it".  That is exactly why I moved.  I am quite confident that I will die before Idaho legalizes it.  I only moved about 80 miles away, but, oh what a difference.  It is hard to put into words how freeing it is to not have to hide every thing and worry all the time you could be thrown in jail.

Umbra, I am fine with not smoking in public, at least Leo is not going to break into my home for my measley 6 plants and haul me off to jail.  I lived in pretty much constant fear that any time I could be hauled to jail.  And for a woman in her 60s, this is quite a frightening prospect.


Good luck to all of you with cannabis on the ballot.


----------



## burnin1

I hope the democratic candidates honor this.












If elected I hope she keeps her promise to reschedule cannabis to schedule 2. Descheduling would be best. Bernie did and that did not help him.

Politicians don't often keep their promises. We can only hope some of the pro-marijuana politicians get elected and keep them.






BTW I voted for Representative Tom McClintok as he has introduced pro marijuana bills to the "do nothing" congress and supports legalization in our state. 

He is one of 3 Members of Congress who has earned an A+ rating for their support of changing marijuana laws.


----------



## WeedHopper

I seen in the news where they are claiming that Colorados crime has went up over 40% and they want to change the laws again. Whoops


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL, where did you see that Weedhopper?  Colorado has requested that Arizona's anti-cannabis groups quit using false stastictics to try and scare the Arizona voters.


----------



## Rosebud

WeedHopper said:


> I seen in the news where they are claiming that Colorados crime has went up over 40% and they want to change the laws again. Whoops



I saw that too WH, but nothing to back it up..also said driver fatalities are up. i don't believe it.. I saw it on the news THG... I say **.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,its total complete bullshit.


----------



## yarddog

"The News" only tells you what "They" want you to know.


----------



## orangesunshine

Election Day 2016

If you haven&#8217;t already done so, VOTE (see our California voter guide).  The Adult Use of Marijuana Act to legalize marijuana appears on the ballot as Prop. 64. The approval of Prop 64 by the nation&#8217;s largest state should send a powerful message to lawmakers in Washington, DC and the world to end marijuana prohibition.  

    California&#8217;s marijuana laws will change at midnight TONIGHT if Prop 64 passes.  As of Nov. 9th it will then become legal for any adult 21 years or older to:

    &#8226;  Possess, transport, obtain or give away to other adults 21 or older no more than one ounce of marijuana or 8 grams of concentrated cannabis.    

    &#8226;  Cultivate up to six plants per residence and possess the marijuana produced by these plants.  All plants and harvest in excess of one ounce must be kept in a locked space not in public view at one&#8217;s residence.  Local governments may still forbid cultivation outdoors, but must allow it inside a private residence or accessory structure that is &#8220;fully enclosed and secure.&#8221;  

      &#8226; Medical marijuana patients keep their existing rights under Prop 215 to possess and cultivate as much as they need for personal medical use so long as they have a doctor&#8217;s recommendation, regardless of the Prop 64 limits for adult users. Beware though that local governments may still restrict cultivation via nuisance ordinances (except for the six indoor plant minimum allowed for personal use).   

     &#8226;  Retail sales for adult use will not begin until licensed stores are in operation after Jan 1, 2018.  In the meantime, Prop 215 patients with a doctor&#8217;s recommendation can continue to purchase at medical collectives and dispensaries. 

    &#8226;  Tax Tip for 215 Patients:  Patients who have a state medical marijuana ID card will be exempt from the state sales tax immediately, according to the State Board of Equalization.  If you spend more than $100 per month on medicine, it should pay you to get a state ID card.  State ID cards are available from county health departments;  under Prop 64 the card fees are capped  at $100 ($50 for Medi-Cal patients).  



      Under Prop 64, you may NOT:

     &#8226; Consume marijuana in any public place ($100 infraction).   (On-site consumption at licensed premises will be permitted at a later date.) 

    &#8226; Smoke or vaporize marijuana in any non-smoking area or within 1,000 feet of a school, day care or youth center while children are present, except privately at a residence. ($250 fine)

 .     &#8226;  Consume marijuana or possess an &#8220;open container&#8221; of marijuana while driving or riding as a passenger in any  motor vehicle, boat, or airplane ($250 fine). 

    * Possess or use marijuana on the grounds of a school, day care or youth center while children are present. ($100 fine).

    &#8226;  Manufacture concentrated cannabis with a volatile solvent (except for state-licensed manufacturers).  

    &#8226; Minors under 21 may not possess, use, transport, or cultivate marijuana, subject to a $100 fine for those 18 and older.  Minors under 18 are subject to drug counseling or community service.

    &#8226; Possession of more than one ounce remains a misdemeanor punishable by $500 and/or six months in jail as at present.  Other offenses, including cultivation of over six plants, transport of over an ounce, illegal sale or distribution for compensation, possession with intent to sell, etc., are downgraded from felonies to misdemeanors except in certain aggravating circumstances.  



    Rights NOT protected by Prop 64:

    &#8226; Owners may forbid the possession or use of marijuana on their property subject to normal tenant law for renters.

    &#8226;  Employers may prohibit use of marijuana by their employees. 



    Prior offenders:  If you have been convicted for a marijuana felony or other offense that has been downgraded by Prop 64, you may petition the court to have your record changed to what it would be if Prop 64 had been in effect.   



Cal NORML will be holding a meeting this Thursday, Nov 10th in San Francisco to discuss Prop 64.  Members free, $10 donation for public. Our special guest will be Tim Morland of the BOE speaking about tax issues for the marijuana industry.


----------



## WeedHopper

Dont care who ya vote for,,,just make sure ya vote. I dont normally but this time i did at the last moment. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## yarddog

i'll be casting mine, for what its worth after work today


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah Dog,,you be there.  Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## burnin1

I cast my absentee ballot about 3 or weeks ago in the Hospital.


----------



## WeedHopper

My Boy President political name,,,,,,time for change. Time for my Business to grow again where i can hire more ppl. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SmokinMom

WeedHopper said:


> My Boy President political name,,,,,,time for change. Time for my Business to grow again where i can hire more ppl. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa



:clap:  America got it right.

I hope he offers some sort of job to Sanders now.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hillary needs a job making license plates.  Lol

I made a prediction several months ago that he would be our next President,,,,,,,now i have another Prediction ,,,that this thread wont last long. :48:
Oh,,and President political name will not mess with States rights for MMJ.


----------



## SmokinMom

Your predictions have been pretty dead on..lolol.


----------



## yarddog

just wanted to chime in while i could.  hoppers right, this thread will be silenced soon.
political name!!


----------



## WeedHopper

Just make sure ya talk about legalizing MMJ,,,and your good.  :bolt:


----------



## yarddog

political name needs to smoke some weed


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes he does. Lol


----------



## yarddog

lol, and get a hair cut.hell, bald would look better.


----------



## pcduck

Did 64 pass?


----------



## WeedHopper

My main thing is for him to get the economy turned around. My Business has suffered for 8yrs,,,time for a change. I use to have several ppl working for me. I want to hire them back. Going to take some time,,but i truly believe it will be better,,,and it damn sure cant be worse then what i was about to get with another 4yrs of Obamas crap.


----------



## yarddog

yeah that


----------



## orangesunshine

WOW---never saw that coming---let's just hope that the fed stays away from the states marijuana policies


----------



## WeedHopper

I seen it coming from day one. Ppl want change.
And,,,  He will not mess with States Rights!!


----------



## orangesunshine

WeedHopper said:


> He will not mess with States Rights!!



fingers, toes, and eyes crossed---i appreciate your enthusiasm---but i trust NO politician---lots of $$$ at stake to restart the war on drugs


----------



## burnin1

Let's hope his anti marijuana VP and cabinet do not influence him.
I agree about his election promise not to mess with the States.
He is a politician and you cannot trust him with his election promises.


----------



## Keef

I sure as hell read it all wrong !-- U guys were right about the will of the  American people !-- I can live with it !-- We survived 8 years of the village idiot with Bush so we'll survive !--  Gonna be a hoot watching someone with no political experience backed by a republican held Congress !-- Now I guess the Democrats will spend this term giving the Republicans a taste of what it feels like to not be able to  pass  sh** if they can !-- I think I-10 to Florida bout to get busy !-- Time to quit playing and make some hash oil carts !
Like Kraven said -- We don't have to share political ideology to get along !-- 
Me and Chewbacca don't see eye to eye politically but I consider him a friend !
I hope your business starts kicking it Hopper !


----------



## orangesunshine

Hey keef...What's a hash oil cart?


----------



## Keef

What up Sunshine ? -- Prefilled Hash Oil Cartridges for an e-cig ! -- That's  gonna be my game !-- When prohibition ends of course !-- Aero under LEDs and we bout to expand !-- I'm planning on putting about 20 of these boxes in a spare room !-- I have problems I can drown my sorrow !-- This my winery where I make fruit wine then turn it into fruit brandy !-- 8 gallons of Very Hard Lemonade and 3 gallons of Watermelon Wine !-- The rest of it ---the blueberry ,blackberry, peach, pear --Caramel Apple Pie wine (has been concentrated !
Anyway the election didn't change much for me !-- Still an Outlaw !-- Want some of that electric pink lemonade with a bud in the bottle ? 

View attachment 20161109_110641.jpg


View attachment 20161109_110813.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine

Yessir...once an outlaw always an outlaw...Your in good company. ..and yes I we out love me some of that electric lemonade


----------



## Keef

Sunshine it takes me a gallon of wine to make a 750 mil bottle of fruit brandy ! -- I wanted to make some Very Hard Pink  Lemonade  and put a nice Blueberry bud in it !-- Some of that growing in box in the pic are Umbra's  BPU-X-B.B. that he now calls B.B. King !-- I got a very nice blueberry pheno from it  I been running awhile! 
Electric Blueberry Lemonade !-- Wasn't sure I could ferment the lemonade but show nuff water it down some add some sugar -- Yeast be working !


----------



## orangesunshine

Sounds delicious


----------



## DirtyDiana

I never get tired of this funny! 

View attachment FB_IMG_1462387197583.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Ho looks guilty to me.  Look at those eyes. Lol


----------



## Keef

I guess the political lesson we should take away from this election is that a woman can be anything she wants to be in America !-- Except be president ! -- and-- We reaffirmed that U can get  away with anything if U are a powerful white man !-- Long Live Lady Liberty !-- Just member she ain't nothing but a blind B*tch with a pair of scales !-- At least that's the way it seems in America today !-- Now let's  see how history remembers him !-- As a Good President or as Chester the Molester !--Be up to him !


----------



## Keef

For the public record I did not vote for him !-- When and if he does good feel free to rub it in my face !-- but --U got to live with your choice too !-- I will remind of that choice whenever the chance arises ! - I hope he does good and U rub my face in it for 4 years !-- I can live with that ! --


----------



## WeedHopper

Noooo,,,you didnt vote for political name Keef,,i would have never guessed.  :rofl:

Let it go Bro,,the election is over. Time to move on to Religion, ,,lol
What do you think about 4 way stops?


----------



## yarddog

four way stops???  well i don't know much bout that. but what really gets me ticked off is; everyone wants to roll through a stop sign, but you let someone pull up to a yield sign and they stop, every time.  its a yield sign!! means you only stop if you HAVE to!!! its light rolling a stop sign and being legal!!


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah Dog,,they piss me off too. Stinking 4 way stops....lol


----------



## kaotik

hilariously had two songs stuck in my head post-election
instant karma, and i'm afraid of americans.



good luck world


----------



## WeedHopper

:48:


----------



## yarddog

we be ok, we survived obummer twice, bush jr twice. and back to back at that.


----------



## WeedHopper

I know thats right Dog.


----------



## Grower13

Commentary: The unbearable smugness of the press



Last Updated Nov 10, 2016 12:01 PM EST

The mood in the Washington press corps is bleak, and deservedly so.

It shouldn&#8217;t come as a surprise to anyone that, with a few exceptions, we were all tacitly or explicitly #WithHer, which has led to a certain anguish in the face of Donald political name&#8217;s victory. More than that and more importantly, we also missed the story, after having spent months mocking the people who had a better sense of what was going on.

This is all symptomatic of modern journalism&#8217;s great moral and intellectual failing: its unbearable smugness. Had Hillary Clinton won, there&#8217;s be a winking &#8220;we did it&#8221; feeling in the press, a sense that we were brave and called political name a liar and saved the republic. 

So much for that. The audience for our glib analysis and contempt for much of the electorate, it turned out, was rather limited. This was particularly true when it came to voters, the ones who turned out by the millions to deliver not only a rebuke to the political system but also the people who cover it. political name knew what he was doing when he invited his crowds to jeer and hiss the reporters covering him. They hate us, and have for some time.

And can you blame them? Journalists love mocking political name supporters. We insult their appearances. We dismiss them as racists and sexists. We emote on Twitter about how this or that comment or policy makes us feel one way or the other, and yet we reject their feelings as invalid.

It&#8217;s a profound failure of empathy in the service of endless posturing. There&#8217;s been some sympathy from the press, sure: the dispatches from &#8220;heroin country&#8221; that read like reports from colonial administrators checking in on the natives. But much of that starts from the assumption that political name voters are backward, and that it&#8217;s our duty to catalogue and ultimately reverse that backwardness. What can we do to get these people to stop worshiping their false god and accept our gospel?

We diagnose them as racists in the way Dark Age clerics confused medical problems with demonic possession. Journalists, at our worst, see ourselves as a priestly caste. We believe we not only have access to the indisputable facts, but also a greater truth, a system of beliefs divined from an advanced understanding of justice.

You&#8217;d think that political name&#8217;s victory &#8211; the one we all discounted too far in advance &#8211; would lead to a certain newfound humility in the political press. But of course that&#8217;s not how it works. To us, speaking broadly, our diagnosis was still basically correct. The demons were just stronger than we realized.

This is all a &#8220;whitelash,&#8221; you see. political name voters are racist and sexist, so there must be more racists and sexists than we realized. Tuesday night&#8217;s outcome was not a logic-driven rejection of a deeply flawed candidate named Clinton; no, it was a primal scream against fairness, equality, and progress. Let the new tantrums commence! 

That&#8217;s the fantasy, the idea that if we mock them enough, call them racist enough, they&#8217;ll eventually shut up and get in line. It&#8217;s similar to how media Twitter works, a system where people who dissent from the proper framing of a story are attacked by mobs of smugly incredulous pundits. Journalists exist primarily in a world where people can get shouted down and disappear, which informs our attitudes toward all disagreement.

Journalists increasingly don&#8217;t even believe in the possibility of reasoned disagreement, and as such ascribe cynical motives to those who think about things a different way. We see this in the ongoing veneration of &#8220;facts,&#8221; the ones peddled by explainer websites and data journalists who believe themselves to be curiously post-ideological.

That the explainers and data journalists so frequently get things hilariously wrong never invites the soul-searching you&#8217;d think it would. Instead, it all just somehow leads us to more smugness, more meanness, more certainty from the reporters and pundits. Faced with defeat, we retreat further into our bubble, assumptions left unchecked. No, it&#8217;s the voters who are wrong.

As a direct result, we get it wrong with greater frequency. Out on the road, we forget to ask the right questions. We can&#8217;t even imagine the right question. We go into assignments too certain that what we find will serve to justify our biases. The public&#8217;s estimation of the press declines even further -- fewer than one-in-three Americans trust the press, per Gallup -- which starts the cycle anew. 

There&#8217;s a place for opinionated journalism; in fact, it&#8217;s vital. But our causal, profession-wide smugness and protestations of superiority are making us unable to do it well.

Our theme now should be humility. We must become more impartial, not less so. We have to abandon our easy culture of tantrums and recrimination. We have to stop writing these know-it-all, 140-character sermons on social media and admit that, as a class, journalists have a shamefully limited understanding of the country we cover.

What&#8217;s worse, we don&#8217;t make much of an effort to really understand, and with too few exceptions, treat the economic grievances of Middle America like they&#8217;re some sort of punchline. Sometimes quite literally so, such as when reporters tweet out a photo of racist-looking political name supporters and jokingly suggest that they must be upset about free trade or low wages.

We have to fix this, and the broken reasoning behind it. There&#8217;s a fleeting fun to gang-ups and groupthink. But it&#8217;s not worth what we are losing in the process. 
© 2016 CBS Interactive Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## WeedHopper

So are you saying Donald will leave MMJ to the states. :rofl:


----------



## DirtyDiana

WeedHopper said:


> So are you saying Donald will leave MMJ to the states. :rofl:



Yeah, what you say!


----------



## WeedHopper

Im just trying to keep the subject light and not to serious where ppl dont get mad.


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay,,now im pissed. Just seen the news and some of these Idiot protestor's are holding signs saying "Make America Mexico Again" that really makes me mad. 1st off these Morons need to know,,,the USA Was NEVER MEXICO, just a portion of the deep South. Idiots. And we Texans, , kicked there *** .
Okay my Granddaughter just made me forget i was mad.  Lol,,,,She said Pawpaw when you get old im going to take care if you.  I will make alot of money. I said that is awesome sweetie, ,,and i melted and forgot i was upset. Lol


----------



## orangesunshine

WeedHopper said:


> Okay,,now im pissed. Just seen the news and some of these Idiot protestor's are holding signs saying "Make America Mexico Again" that really makes me mad. 1st off these Morons need to know,,,the USA Was NEVER MEXICO, just a portion of Texas was part of Mexico. Idiots. And we Texans, , kicked there *** and was greatly out numbered.
> Okay my Granddaughter just made me forget i was mad.  Lol,,,,She said Pawpaw when you get old im going to take care if you.  I will make alot of money. I said that is awesome sweetie, ,,and i melted and forgot i was upset. Lol




THAT'S AWESOME---innocence of children---soooo sweet---funny she doesn't realize you're old as dirt already---lmao


----------



## orangesunshine

gonna be interesting to see what happens with republicans running the show---gotta go change my depends again


----------



## WeedHopper

orangesunshine said:


> gonna be interesting to see what happens with republicans running the show---gotta go change my depends again



:rofl:

Whoops i gotta change mine too.
And i aint old as dirt,,,well maybe fresh dirt. Lol


----------



## Kraven

Damn round abouts, 4 ways stops and depends....


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef,,this thread is still open,,,no sense in getting into your thread. Tell everybody what you think over here. Again,,not that we already dont know,,but get it off your chest where you can get back to your Tetras.
By the way,,ifen ya shoot your computer,,i can not help you fix it.


----------



## Kraven

WeedHopper said:


> Keef,,this thread is still open,,,no sense in getting into your thread. Tell everybody what you think over here. Again,,not that we already dont know,,but get it off your chest where you can get back to your Tetras.
> By the way,,ifen ya shoot your computer,,i can not help you fix it.



Yea I agree with WH, till you say your peace and come to terms with it your gonna keep chasing your tail. There are a lot of things in play right now...seems the dems, pubs, the house and senate plus wall street and the big corporations all are sorta taking it one day at a time....not to mention the power struggles going on there respectively and inside his own campaign. 

It would do us all good to deal with the present and be hopeful for the future. My dad used to tell me ****, never made any sense but he was one you didn't question. He said "if" a frog had wings he wouldn't bump his *** when he hopped....today no law has changed only more speculation about what is to come and to be truthful, we really don't know because without a doubt this fellow is not predictable. I'm not saying that's good or bad, just that's the facts. 

I have resolved myself not to spend energy on something I think might happen, when and if it does then I will have new information and I can again make new decisions. Till then I'm all about whats happening with the landmark wins the mmj cause pulled off. Slowly but surely we are changing the minds of a lot of folks, now thats a fight I am passionate about today.


----------



## WeedHopper

Here,,let me help get ya started,,,http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=969828&postcount=28  I really was in support of Sponge Bob,,,and Patric for VP. See i flipped on my VP pick already. Lol


----------



## Kraven

:rofl:

Whew crap I spit my tea out...


:48:


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZo2hhvvlpw[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,show this to the spoilt *** Millennials.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Grower13 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZo2hhvvlpw


 AMEN TO THAT!!!! We have too many people on the right and on the left. We all need to be in the middle. I don't want to live under Right wing Christian policies but I also don't want to live under left wing socialist policies. Ironically enough, the bible says "all things in moderation".

The republicans won, I say we convince THEM that a balance of freedoms and tolerance is the best bet for our nation, not just wait to replace THEM with people from the opposite end of the spectrum who will be just as bad in their own way. 

I personally think many people are mistaken about political name. He isn't a conservative or a liberal. He is quite moderate and I believe time will reflect that.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yesser ,,,you are most likely correct from what ive seen. Time will tell.
By the way, ,morning HP.


----------



## Keef

As we've seen the rules about nepotism and stuff mean nothing to the man !-- In my day Russia was not our friend but Megalomaniac to Megalomaniac maybe he and Putin can forge a pact and divide up the world !--They worked well together with the Wiki leaks releases to influence the election !--- When he steps across the line and breaks the law is he gonna be held accountable ? -- The first thing a potential dictator does is control the press ! -Like he trying to do by trying to  discrediting it !- Just always remember white people did this !-- 
I feel like I'm back in the early 60s again !--I saw where someone from the lying a** media scrawled " Make America White Again " on a big wall !-- Non white  Americans  being beat up and afraid !---  I guess they'll put those signs back over water fountains again soon !-- "White Only"-- Or maybe some camps for the undesirables races so we can be safer ? --


----------



## Keef

So with an assist from Russia and a splinter faction of the intelligence community Mr. political name took over the US. government !-- They used to call stuff like that a coup instead of an election ---although an election is always the best time so U can make it look legitimate ! --Then quickly discredit or shut down the press !-- The only news we can believe is what he tells us !-- Classic dictator stuff right there !-- Might be the last presidential election America ever has !-- He ran against a very weak democratic opponent and still couldn't win the popular vote !-- He got lucky with the electoral college but that how Republicans tend to win the white house anyway !-- A hostile foreign dictator helped political name get elected and this is not a problem ?


----------



## yarddog

Really keef? You sound as bad as the right wingers, just on the flip side of the coin.  Right wings got stomach ulcers when obama got voted in, twice..     yet we are all still here.   He didnt take over like they said he was going to do.     political name hasn't even took office yet.   Give em a chance.   Our country depends on it.    We should all hope political name does a good job.  If he fails, we all suffer from it.


----------



## Grower13

just like Obama said.........."elections have consequences".......... "your welcome to get on the bus".......... "long as you go to the back of the bus".


the kids in school protest and stay out of class....... no big deal......... if the political name voters had lost and stayed home and not go to work......... NOBODY would eat real soon.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25HN1kZtRIw[/ame]


----------



## Keef

Hitler had his supporters too !-- Look how that turned out !


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Hitler had his supporters too !-- Look how that turned out !



we just voted Hilter out


*political name Says Ford Called to Say It's Keeping SUV Plant in Kentucky*





http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...lled-to-say-keeping-lincoln-plant-in-kentucky


----------



## Keef

And it was not even scheduled to be moved ! -- Now that's  progress !-- Way to go !


----------



## Keef

Dog I hope he does do well and make things better for all !-- He fails it Hurts me too ! -- He got to show me something !-- He has shown me something I don't like by keeping Steve Bannon around which is a direct link to white supremacy !-- Sound like he does not  consider ALL Americans equals !


----------



## WeedHopper

Not much i can say to you Brother Keef,,except give him a chance. The Man is our President, ,like it or not,you cant change that for 4 yrs. So lets see what happens. I would not have been happy with Hillary, ,but i would have dealt with it,,got behind her and hope liked hell she helped me feed my family. I was not happy with Obama,,but we supported him anyway. Your making yourself crazy Bro. You going to do this for the next 4 to 8 yrs? What if he does turn our Country around and put ppl back to work,,,you still going to hate him. If he screws things up,,fine,,we will all say Keef was right,,but right now you are beating a dead horse. The Election is over Little Brother, lets pull together as Americans and hope for the best. I can not  imagine you wanting him to fail Bro. Like you said,,he fails,,it hurts all of us. Its time to get behind our President Elect and stop all this craziness. Ppl acting stupid in the streets is not going to change a freaking thing. Its absolutely nuts to protest and tear up cars and businesses and act like fools. Reminds me of children throwing fits because they didn't get the toy they wanted. By the way,,Obama went to a racist church for 20yrs. His Pastour spewed hate,,and guess what,,,,, He became President anyway,,and America didnt turn into just Black America,,where black ppl took over. Nope,,it was still just plain ole America. Whoops,,i forgot he was Muslim.  :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

It's only been ten days, give Keef and the rest of us time to grieve.


----------



## yarddog

Yall said get over it when obama took office.  I think I am done here for a while.    Too many double standards.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> It's only been ten days, give Keef and the rest of us time to grieve.



Okay,,im giving yall till January,,then yur all getting Spankings.
Dog,,calm down,,this too will pass.


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> And it was not even scheduled to be moved ! -- Now that's  progress !-- Way to go !




 the company confirmed Friday that it had been likely to move the  work to Mexico in 2019 when its current contract with the United Auto  Workers union expires.We  had planned to move the Lincoln MKC out of Louisville Assembly Plant,"  probably to the Cuautitlan factory in Mexico, Christin Baker, a Ford  spokeswoman, said in an e-mail.


----------



## Keef

I know Dog every day I think about just signing off for good !-- Used to be most pot farmers were more liberal or left of center at least us older ones !-- Alt-Right pot farmers are new to me !-- I kinda figured most pot farmers would be a little to the left !-- I yam what I yam and I'm O.K. with that !-- If this is to be an alternative right site then I am out !-- Somehow we got to find some common ground before we burn it down !--- Republican pot farmers caught me by surprise !-- I'm still trying to wrap my mind around that !--


----------



## Rosebud

:yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat:  Don't leave me Keef.


----------



## Keef

G13 and I can't even seem to agree to disagree !-- I think he may be an Aries like me !-- It would be nice if we could bury the hatchet !-- Only thing is we want to bury it in each others head !-- He a passionate man and so am I !-- Gonna be interesting !-- Time for a pipe and another cup of coffee !


----------



## Rosebud

it is almost like they missed the 60's.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey Little Brother,,in order for things to change,,guess what ya need,,Republicans who smoke and grow weed and help change the laws. So if you are seeing a change in attitude of the right,,you should be happy. I personally know alot of Pot Smoking Republicans. We all have to just find some common ground and move on. We are all family here and we need to love each other even if we have differnces of opinions. Me and Rose do not have the same opinions on some things,,but i still Love her very much. My Mom loved her very much. You are my Brother Keef,,lets just Agree to Disagree and not be upset with each other.


----------



## Rosebud

we do have common ground, we grow and smoke pot... That is our passion. We are good peeps that have had different experiences that have molded us to the people we are. BUT we are first and foremost, we are passionate about pot.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes we are Rose,,thats why I love you so much. A heart as big as Texas. Yehaaaaaa


----------



## umbra

In Saul Alinsky's book, Rules for Radicals, he states the first rule of politics..."the system only works, if you let it..."


----------



## WeedHopper

Which President was he??? LOL,,,just playen.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef,,you and G13 remind me of two brothers i use to know in the Country. Those two guys was kicking each others *** all the time,,,but mess with one,,and they both would come after your ***. Funny as hell.


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> G13 and I can't even seem to agree to disagree !-- I think he may be an Aries like me !-- It would be nice if we could bury the hatchet !-- Only thing is we want to bury it in each others head !-- He a passionate man and so am I !-- Gonna be interesting !-- Time for a pipe and another cup of coffee !




Have your say keef..... that's all I wish for this site is to let everyone have their say....... partial censorship ain't gonna cut it........ just don't make it personal or name calling and you'll get nothing but respect from me........ me and Hammy don't see eye to eye but I respect him and trust him....... rose is pot mama to many including me....... she's a little ticked at me right now........ but she'll get over it.

BTW keef....... Florida voted for political name and legal MMJ........ times are changing fast........ there's a whole lotta political name voting pot smokers out there.......... and they're tired of being called names and told they don't count.


----------



## WeedHopper

G,,yall just need to let it go. No reason to rehash something ya cant change. Lets all have a Group Hug. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa

Reminds me of fans and the NFL. Ive seen ppl fist fight over a freaking Football team(bunch of MILLIONAIRE playing a game they love),, that could give two shits about us poor *** fans. Same with Politicians.


----------



## Keef

I know Hopper !-- It's  kinda funny when U think about it !-- A couple Outlaw Pot Farmers arguing politics ?--


----------



## WeedHopper

Exactly Little Brother.  There is nothing wrong with us Potheads having conversations about such thing's, ,but we should handle things better because we are Pot Smoking Brothers and Sisters. Live and let live,,agre to disagree, ,and love each other regardless of our Political and Religious views.
Doesnt anybody remember, ,peace and Love?


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> I know Hopper !-- It's  kinda funny when U think about it !-- A couple Outlaw Pot Farmers arguing politics ?--



not arguing...... debating....... which brings greater knowledge and makes one more rounded......... it's also respectful TOLERANCE......... my views on some thing s have changed in the last 6 or 8 years I've been here.......... I understand better where peeps I deal with everyday in business are coming from because things I learn and dealt with here.....FACT.


----------



## Rosebud

G13, i will always be your pot mama, and I am trying very hard to believe that it doesn't matter my feelings, we will just watch and see what shakes out.  So lets see if Umbra is right and even though my candidate had more votes, we will see and hope that we need to let the machine we call government work.. I can do that.


----------



## WeedHopper

Ya know Rose,,that reminds me of when Bush won over Al Gore. I was pissed that Gore won the Popular vote and still lost to Bush,,,,but i got over it pretty quickly and got behind Bush. Just because i was from Texas did not make me a Bush fan,,lol. I have really never been a Republican or Democratic.  I have always been for whom i thought would help my Business the most. I picked political name for that reason, ,,good or Bad,,that was my choice,,but had Hillary won,,i would have gotten over it and gotten behind her. And thats a fact. I just wish She would wear something besides Pant Suits. Lol
By the way,,i hated **** Chaney with a passion. Lol
Now thats funny,,i cant say his first name,,told ya he was a ****. :rofl:
Wait a minute, ,,ill try this,,i hated Prick Chaney.
Yehaaaaaaa,,it worked,,how funny is that. Bet i cant say,,,,**** Van Dyke...lol


----------



## Kraven

Move from YD's thread to here:

Passionate is good when tempered with reason and compassion. Problem we  seem to have here is folks cant seem to separate HOW somebody feels from  WHO somebody is. Too busy trying to tell the other person why their  wrong and not enough time listening....seems to me we should listen  twice as much as we talk, and think twice before we speak. I have seen  people identify someone as a person who voted left or right and then  base their opinions solely on preconceived notions...and they have known  that person for years. Down right confuses me how levelheaded people  could succumb to feelings so easily. From where I sit, there is a bunch  to do if o'l T holds true on some of his promises, from where others sit  that's not the case....that's the wonderful thing about America. People  we need a dialog, not for everyone to go to their base and hear what  they want to hear....that's precisely what the problem is.....compromise  is getting half of what you wanted and giving up half of what you don't  want to.....nobody is really happy but it works for everyone involved.


----------



## WeedHopper

Aint that the truth my friend. Good posting.
I have been in Business for many yrs and i have found that to hold true in almost everything and in most contracts,,lol.
Didnt the Rolling Stones have a song "ya cant always get what ya want"? Big Lipped Basterd was right,,,lol.


----------



## WeedHopper

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=7knIi3LGf4M&feature[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper

Guys im just trying to keep things lite and hopefully laugh a little. Been missing seeing ppl laugh and play around here. Wheres DD when i need her. She always makes me laugh.
Course i do cry when i think about poor DD living with my Little brother Keef. Lol


----------



## Kraven

Same here man, nothing but love right now for everyone, we need that these days.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes we do my friend. Its funny how ppl judge ppl. Some might think im prejudice because i voted for political name. Lol..Ive been married 30 yrs to a beautiful Hispanic Women who is my best friend. I have SIX Brother in Laws,,all but one,, voted for political name. I was raised around Blacks and Hispanics. My neighbors on my right are an older Gay couple , one white one black,,they are our friends. The couple on the left are Black and our friends. The men who have worked for me for YEARS are Hispanic and they are Legal . They are not happy about loosings jobs to illegals who did not go thru the process they went thru. I am not mad at the Illegals, ,i am pissed that our Government does not have a process to make things easier for them to become citizens. Anyway,, never judge a book by its cover,,you will miss a good book.


----------



## Rosebud

Dear the hemp goddess... We love you... this will be better...here is a start. Please don't be discouraged...:heart::heart::heart:

View attachment DSCF4509.jpg


View attachment DSCF4510.jpg


View attachment DSCF4511.jpg


View attachment DSCF4505.jpg


----------



## Keef

Rose - THG -- and all -- I think I need to be around less for awhile !-- Maybe just be someone else somewhere else !-- My spidy sense tells me it'll soon be  time to dig a hole and climb in for awhile !-- I'll try to check in sometimes and I will keep an eye on MP and U guys !-- With political name's cabinet appointments it's  clear to me that my kind will not fair well !-- I thought the war on weed was wrapping up but I'm not so sure anymore !-- Sure we all have a passion for weed but I've been wondering if that is enough !-- I hang out around here and continue my opposition to the newly elected--- someone might eventually decide to drop a dime on me !-- I like what freedom I do have !--  So in self preservation I might have to drift away awhile !-- 
I be back !--

Tech Admin -- Take care of the place !-- I'm backing away some so  I won't get kicked out because I would sooner or later ! --It's  my mouth U know ?--  I'm not walking away from MP or the O.F.C. just backing away slowly for awhile !--


----------



## Rosebud

The election is over and so is this thread, thank you all.


----------

